# Cubers in kansas city mo



## ari(a cuber) (Jan 31, 2020)

hi, are there any cubers in Kansas City Missouri?


----------



## Luke1234 (Feb 24, 2022)

ari(a cuber) said:


> hi, are there any cubers in Kansas City Missouri?


Yes I am


----------



## CornerTwisted (Feb 24, 2022)

Im from southwestern Missouri


----------



## Fyrestare (Jul 31, 2022)

I live in Kansas City and I saw that there's a comp coming up on august 20th is anyone going to be there?
I might go but I'm not sure at the moment but it would be my first comp if I go


----------

